# Roof AC gone



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

The roof AC unit was secured so good, the unit was removed only after using a 2x4 and a hydraulic jack. Even then the task was tough. A 2x4 frame was built with the material flat with mitered corners. The frame work was bolted to the roof with 1/4 carriage bolts thru the roof. Painted some 13 gage steel sheet metal both sides with primer and gloss white. Sheet metal will be screwed into frame. Around the perimeter of the frame, some roof tar will be used to seal the frame. Been thinking about removing all the roof vents that are currently painted over. The crank up TV antenna will be removed soon. A satellite dish will be needed. There is a sat radio now installed. frank


----------

